# Quick way to make €10000



## $€£ (28 Sep 2005)

The age old question. What is the best way to make €10000 in a fast legal manner without requiring a large some of money in the first place ?


----------



## Sue Ellen (28 Sep 2005)

Don't know - I give up - tell us?


----------



## ClubMan (28 Sep 2005)

What about working to earn it?


----------



## ophelia (28 Sep 2005)

At what and over what time scale?


----------



## jhegarty (28 Sep 2005)

$€£ said:
			
		

> The age old question. What is the best way to make €10000 in a fast legal manner without requiring a large some of money in the first place ?



crime... sorry , forgot crime doesn't pay....


----------



## Martina (28 Sep 2005)

You could try selling your body to science!


----------



## dam099 (28 Sep 2005)

Send me €49.99 and I will send you information all about how you do it.

All I need are 200 other people to send it also and the information will be true aswell.


----------



## CCOVICH (28 Sep 2005)

dam099 said:
			
		

> Send me €49.99 and I will send you information all about how you do it.
> 
> All I need are 200 other people to send it also and the information will be true aswell.



This is a trapezoid as opposed to a pyramid, right?


----------



## Irldigi (29 Sep 2005)

Seriously,

Find a product or service that you can promote that earns you a commission or profit of €50. Sell 200 units of that product or service.....

As an example..... here is an excellent program and it free to become an affiliate.......earns 42% on sales of £79, which is about €50....

PM me for further info....

www.eurownboss.com


----------



## ClubMan (29 Sep 2005)

Irldigi said:
			
		

> As an example..... here is an excellent program and it free to become an affiliate.......earns 42% on sales of £79, which is about €50....
> 
> PM me for further info....
> 
> [broken link removed]


That's a bit of a misleading use of the term _"MBA"_ which, I reckon, most people will immediately assume means _Master of Business Administration _but which actually means _Mentoring By Audio _here. On the other hand if this is a legitimate venture (e.g. not a pyramid selling scheme) then it's up to the buyer to beware and apprise themselves of the facts before making a purchase I suppose...


----------



## Irldigi (29 Sep 2005)

Clubman,

Not trying to offend or con anyone !!!

I am an affiliate for this program, for the simple reason that I think it is excellent. I bought it when they launched it initially for almost £200. While I got that value from it I believed that the price was too high for general sale. I argued the point, but thought I lost. That was about 1 year ago. Now the price is much more resonable at £79.

You can even sign up for some free taster stuff, which is very good in it own right.

It is not pyramid selling, I simply get a referral commission if you buy through my site........... if you don't want me to get commission, simply buy it through the main website.... in any case it is a brilliant program !!!

Regards,

D


----------



## Humpback (29 Sep 2005)

Paddypower can help you out make your €10000. 
Dara O'Cinneide scoring first goal on Sunday, and 0-0 at Anfield last night has me off and running. Will be multiplied by 6 again with 0-0 repeated at the weekend.

It's so easy


----------



## Guest127 (29 Sep 2005)

Get one person to give you €10000, or alternatively get 10,000  people to give you €1


----------



## ClubMan (30 Sep 2005)

As the old joke goes - how do you become a millionaire? Start off as a billionaire and then buy a football club/airline company/dot com business etc.


----------



## markowitzman (30 Sep 2005)

sell bottled fresh air on ebay to the yanks!


----------



## Mollytt (1 Oct 2005)

I've always wanted to marry and rich old millionaire who very close to death. Then smother him with love and a rich fatty food diet. 

Molly


----------



## Purple (4 Oct 2005)

Selling your organs must be legal in some countries. You will be able to offload one kidney and one lung but don’t be tempted by all that cash into sell your liver, it’s not worth it!


----------



## GreatDane (4 Oct 2005)

Hi

I know plenty of people doing this kind of money & significantly more, through online poker & casino playing. Its partly to do with educated playing & partly to do with maximising the bonuses offered at various online sites (oh, and earning some Rpoints along the way ). 

It's all on Rpoints if your interested (link below), but you've got some reading to do ! (dont worry, its all free, legal etc).

I'm an Admin on the site, so if you need any help (& you've genuinely read whats on the site first), drop me a line & I'll do what I can to help 

Cheers

G>
http://www.rpoints.com/newbie


----------



## TheGreenMan (5 Oct 2005)

*Re: Quick way to make €10000*

Come up with an idea like this guy  - Million Dollar Homepage. He's got over $260,000 so far.


----------



## soc (6 Oct 2005)

that million $ page is ingenious!  What an unusual and creative way of earning money.

-soc


----------



## Gabriel (10 Oct 2005)

It's interesting to note that a number of copy cats have sprung up all over the place to the million dollar homepage - most of which have subsequently closed down due to lack of interest (including the million euro homepage - an idea I had one night too but found someone had beaten me to it)


----------

